# La Sal summer Black Bear!



## hardwaterjake (Jan 19, 2008)

I received the news the other day that I drew the summer tag (May 26th-June 29th). I am allowed to use bait during the hunt only and no dogs are allowed. 
This will be my first black bear hunting experience. I feel lucky to have drawn this tag.
I am hoping that there is someone here to maybe point me in the right direction in this unit. I have read that the northeast corner is where the densest population is. I am not too familiar with this area so any advise would really help! 
Since it is a rut hunt I am aware that bores in general especially mature ones will be on the move looking to breed. Also that bait is not quite as useful in this hunt as it is in the early spring hunt, due to the fact that the food is more abundant later in the spring. 
I am not looking for handouts here maybe just some friendly general advise to make some memories with my two sons.
Thank you in advance for any help!

-Hardwaterjake


----------



## elkantlers (Feb 27, 2014)

Bear baiting 101: Don't over think it. Find a spot with bear sign and put out a bait. The bears will find it. Keep it baited and they will stick around.


----------



## hardwaterjake (Jan 19, 2008)

elkantlers said:


> Bear baiting 101: Don't over think it. Find a spot with bear sign and put out a bait. The bears will find it. Keep it baited and they will stick around.


Thank you for the sound advice!

-Hardwaterjake


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

best of luck to you! I hope all goes well. I wish I could help, but I have never hunted bear myself. Keep us all informed on how your hunt goes.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

The northeast portion of the unit is definitely where I'd focus if I were you. There are tons of bears in that area, and I cannot remember a single trip in the past 15 years that we've taken down there when we didn't see multiple bears just hiking, camping, or deer/elk hunting.  Not always big bears, but lots of color phase bears. I would focus on some of the areas near CWMU boundaries around Pine Ridge off Taylor Flat Road. Lots of private around there, but there are a number of public pockets as well. The other thing you might consider is reaching out to the landowners/CWMU operators and ask for permission to bear hunt. They probably won't be keen on letting you bait on their property as they want to keep bears away...but that is the one area in Utah that I would have high expectations for success on a bear hunt without bait or dogs. Might be worth a bit of spot and stalk hunting if you can get access. And yes, you can hunt bears on a CWMU with the landowner's permission, because there are no "cwmu bear" tags/units it is treated just like any other private property within the bear unit. 

Good luck!


----------



## hardwaterjake (Jan 19, 2008)

johnnycake said:


> The northeast portion of the unit is definitely where I'd focus if I were you. There are tons of bears in that area, and I cannot remember a single trip in the past 15 years that we've taken down there when we didn't see multiple bears just hiking, camping, or deer/elk hunting. Not always big bears, but lots of color phase bears. I would focus on some of the areas near CWMU boundaries around Pine Ridge off Taylor Flat Road. Lots of private around there, but there are a number of public pockets as well. The other thing you might consider is reaching out to the landowners/CWMU operators and ask for permission to bear hunt. They probably won't be keen on letting you bait on their property as they want to keep bears away...but that is the one area in Utah that I would have high expectations for success on a bear hunt without bait or dogs. Might be worth a bit of spot and stalk hunting if you can get access. And yes, you can hunt bears on a CWMU with the landowner's permission, because there are no "cwmu bear" tags/units it is treated just like any other private property within the bear unit.
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you very very much! This is great information. I appreciate you taking time out of your day and helping me out. I will post pictures and updates of scouting trips and the hunt. thank you!


----------



## hardwaterjake (Jan 19, 2008)

hunting777 said:


> best of luck to you! I hope all goes well. I wish I could help, but I have never hunted bear myself. Keep us all informed on how your hunt goes.


Thank you. I sure will!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats on the tag, I'd listen very closely to the advice given previously by johnnycake and others. I had the fall tag in 2016 and had a wonderful time chasing bears. Also, don't be afraid to give the biologist over the unit a call - if I remember correctly, his name is Dustin. I spoke to him a few times and found him extremely friendly and helpful. Good luck and post pictures of your adventure!


----------



## hardwaterjake (Jan 19, 2008)

CPAjeff said:


> Congrats on the tag, I'd listen very closely to the advice given previously by johnnycake and others. I had the fall tag in 2016 and had a wonderful time chasing bears. Also, don't be afraid to give the biologist over the unit a call - if I remember correctly, his name is Dustin. I spoke to him a few times and found him extremely friendly and helpful. Good luck and post pictures of your adventure!


Thank you! I really appreciate the advice and wisdom. I will be giving him a call. I am happy that you had a good time on the hunt. Thanks again.

-Hardwaterjake


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Hardwaterjake, I would love to chat with you about your hunt. I also have the tag and was looking for another hunter to join me. If you are interested let me know.
Cheers,
Ken


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

if you need extra bait I have at some old pastries taking up space in my freezer. I thought id draw this year


----------



## hardwaterjake (Jan 19, 2008)

alpinebowman said:


> Hardwaterjake, I would love to chat with you about your hunt. I also have the tag and was looking for another hunter to join me. If you are interested let me know.
> Cheers,
> Ken


That would be great. Lets chat. If you would like you can PM me your phone number and we can go from there!


----------



## hardwaterjake (Jan 19, 2008)

35whelen said:


> if you need extra bait I have at some old pastries taking up space in my freezer. I thought id draw this year


I will gladly take them off your hands! Let me know when are where works best for you. i really appreciate it!


----------

